

META II: Digital Vellum in the Digital Scriptorium - walterbell
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2724586

======
carapace
It should be mentioned that Alan Kay's people over at the Viewpoints Research
Institute have done some very interesting things, using META-II in part as a
base, I think.

[http://vpri.org/](http://vpri.org/)

Oh! And do see
[http://www.bayfronttechnologies.com/mc_tutorial.html](http://www.bayfronttechnologies.com/mc_tutorial.html)
if you liked this.

